# Considering my first jump into anabolic/test



## sgtneo (Feb 24, 2015)

So im a complete beginner and have only done a little amount of research so would appreciate some advise and help with where to start.

Ideally i want a cycle that helps me with gains, cuts bf and helps with recovery etc but i don't want it to be all water, i want to keep the gains once i come off the cycle (even completely off if i decide its not something i can keep up) and i don't want there to be concerns over liver damage etc.

So i was initially thinking of starting off with small doses, but maybe test or HGH and then thinking of adding something like deca, but not sure if i need to counteract the water retention with anything and again for any potential estrogen issues or even sperm count/sex drive problems. Im going to enquire with my GP about a blood test to check my test levels etc before i start and will be getting blood work done during and post cycle.

The other issue i have is I'm in the UK so shipping etc is a problem, was thinking of using the site below as it looks the most "legit" site out there, so not sure if anyone knows of it or any better alternatives etc? 

http://24hoursppc.org/home

Appreciate any advise/points in right direction for research etc

Im 5'7" 29 years old and 187lbs ish (scales suck) with bf around the 25% mark i guess


----------



## antelope07 (Mar 17, 2015)

You dont seem to have a clear idea, you said you read up on this? You usually are cutting, or mass building, usually you want to build mass, take some time off then cut.
What does your routine look like? Start there.
How long have you been lifting, diet, calories, you really dont come across as "ready" or you would probably be posting a cycle for critique


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 26, 2015)

As i said I'm a complete beginner so I'm asking for information and advice/guidance, although I'm kinda of surprised at the rate of response on the elite member area. Anyway as there was no response I've done a bit of research, a little by most means and i have a friend that used to compete and has a degree in pharmacology and coaches so i feel the guidance he's given is a good safe starting point.

My post above apologies may have been a little confusing, I'm currently cutting, my diet is 2000 calories, intermittent fasting with the following macros 200g carbs, 150g protein and 60g fat. Im also adding cardio into my workout and next week i have a DEXA scan booked and I'm going to a walk in centre to get my test levels checked, so that i have a baseline, with a goal of 10-15% bf before i start trying to lean bulk. 

Once i have my blood test back I will then be starting a dose of once a week of Testosterone Enanthate of 250mg and once every weekend ill also be on hcg to keep natural test production going (just waiting on price etc.). Once I'm able to get hold of it I'm also looking at doing a 1.5-2iu dose of hgh mon-friday. I appreciate these doses may well be small and without an anabolic etc i might not see massive results but I'm looking for long term gradual gains and minimal negative impact to my body/health and mental health etc.

So appreciate any advice you can give/offer and if anyone is able to tell me anything about the url i put above, any reviews etc on the quality of the products they sell and so on would be really appreciated. Need some reassurance before i use them.


----------

